# Scarborough (Brisbane)Saturday Morning 19 Aug 2006



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi all,
Murphy in his wisdom appears to be presenting not much wind, at the above location in the morning. There is an *even chance* that I will be there, perhaps about sunrise. 
Now that I have to use a trailer, it is a different ball game, used to throw all the fishing gear in the van, take the van loaded and ready to go (to work)
thus prepared, then come home sleep for a couple of hours, and get in the van and go yakin.

Caution water will be low, some rocks around (From Scarborough park near the hotel)

Cheers all Andybear :lol:

Herewith edit.... just re read the tide chart, and it will be high tide... must have been looking at last months


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

I'll be out there somewhere in a mate's stinkboat, he's been trying to get me to go out with him for years, so might see ya out there. 8)


----------

